# Buddies wanted! Please!!! Let's be down 50lbs by Spring 2015



## wish4baby

Hi, I am starting tomorrow!!! It'll be Monday Oct 20 :thumbup:

My 5th child is 6.5 months & EBF. She recently started eating solid foods, but she's still nursing around 4 times a day (and during the night). I haven't lost a pound since coming home from the hospital after having her! :dohh:Breastfeeding makes my body cling to every oz of fat & increases my appetite like crazy. Hopefully, as she nurses less and eats more food, that will change. 

I'm really hoping for some buddies - to keep each other accountable & to share tips, encourage, and motivate!!! I plan to get on here every day, or at least every few days, for updates. 

My long term goal is to lose 50 pounds. 

Short term goals - down 15 lbs by Thanksgiving (in a month) and another 10 lbs by Christmas. I REFUSE to gain over the holidays!!! I WILL have some self control lol
I made "easy" goals so there's some wiggle room for a couple deserts and stuff :haha:I mean, we still need to enjoy the festivities, right? 

So, timeline
-15 by Nov. 27
-25 by Dec. 25
-35 by Jan. 31
-40 by Feb 27
-50 by March 27 (my baby's first birthday!)

Just in time for Spring!!!

Any weightloss buddies want to join me?


----------



## MommytoLBG

Hi! While I don't have 50 lbs to lose, I do have at least 20-30 I could ultimately take off. EBF for me always resulted in weight loss. With my little guy, I gained weight after I stopped (he was 15 months old) and he is now 3. The weight just "crept" up on me. oops. I was pregnant with our 4th but sadly lost our baby at 10 weeks on June 30. We were going to ttc again, but now I think we have put that on hold. So right now, I will join you on your journey! 

I will have to come up with a timeline for myself! 

Are you working out at all??


----------



## wish4baby

Hi! Glad you joined in!!
I'm so sorry for your loss...that's so sad. When are you planning on ttc again?

Yes, I am going to workout. I ran (and walked) a mile this morning. It was so hard lol...I used to run 6 miles in 60 minutes...back when I was fit and only had 2 kids. I plan on doing that every morning and working my way back up to several miles. 

Do you workout? 

I've done pretty good today. I think I cut too much out all at once (carbs) and got a massive migraine, so I just had a huge bowl of Special K. I don't want to release toxins into my milk, so I need to be careful, but I am planning on drastically reducing carbs and sugars. I made some spicy Cajun chicken in my crockpot & red beans (the kids & hubby will also have rice). I think I'll also have to throw on some peas for the baby, she loves them :D


----------



## DaTucker

I would love to join you!! I Actually only need to loose 30, but they WONT leave!! I gained 40lbs with my son and lost 20 in the hospital. I have a mini goal of 10 by Nov. 22nd, which is the day I'll be in a wedding...In a sleeveless dress...that's way too tight in the hips.... 

So. Goal is now more towards slimming my hips and arms. Nobody will see my post baby belly anyway :D


----------



## MommytoLBG

Thank you wish. We got the all clear to ttc again as soon as first cycle. But each month came and I kept saying not ready. Either physically or emotionally. So we are now waiting until...no set month really. I guess just go along each month and see. 

I was very active and used to do pilates and ran on an elliptical back in my 20s and early 30s. But after I hit 35, it was down hill :haha:

So now I am getting back into exercise. I started a 30 day plank challenge yesterday and will start back into Pilates again. I also looked into the Jillian Michaels 30 day shred. We will see on that. 

Oh the cajun chicken sounds yummy!!! We would eat that up in our house. 

I have celiac so I don't eat bread and pasta (occasionally I have gluten free pasta), so I eat a lot of fruits and veggies. Every day for breakfast I eat greek yogurt (different flavor each day) with gf granola and mini dark chocolate chips. And I have my coffee with flavored creamer. 

For lunch it varies. Sometimes its leftovers, other times it may be yogurt again, or a big salad or nutella with banan slices. My problem isn't "diet" as much as it is working out...and my bowl of ice cream each nite! :haha:

Welcome DaTucker!!! 10 lbs by Nov 22 works for me too. And yes I could use some toning in my arms for sure! (its not swimsuit season yet so let's focus on other body parts til then!) :haha:


----------



## DaTucker

I was also a runner once upon a time :( Did a 5 minute mile, 11 minute 2 mile, and a 19 minute 3 mile. Now it takes me 10 minutes and lots of gasping for air to run a single mile lol.

Omg the plank challenge looks crazy hard! I started Jillian Mochaels Body Revolution today, it kicked my butt!

I eat a bowl of oatmeal for breakfast along with a banana or an apple. I also make sure to drink a whole bottle of water during breakfast! Which is a lot for me, I rarely feel thirsty so I have trouble drinking enough.

Lunch is usually a grilled chicken sandwich. And dinner is the most difficult bc Dh gets off work late and I'm usually too tired to cook :(


----------



## Lucy529

Can I join? 

I need to lose more than 50 lbs but I gotta start somewhere. I gained 24 lbs with my son and dropped a few after I had him but staying in the same area for the last few months. I want to get rid of some before his birthday in Dec. we are also planning on trying for #2 then but I need to get back on track with my diabetes and high blood pressure
I lost 30 lbs before I got pregnant with my son, I did a shake program which I honestly can't realistically stick to but do need to get rid of some that I had left but I also lost with a very strict no carb diet which I so want to do again. I used to bike about 30 miles a day and do tae bo or other exercises at home it's getting to cold to go biking now especially since I have my son with me all day


----------



## DaTucker

Hi Lucy!! Good luck with your weight loss! And wow, 30 miles a day?? That's insanely awesome!


----------



## Lucy529

Thanks DaTucker before my son I had all the time I the world now my world revolves around him but I do want to give him a sibling so def need to lose some weight 
I might do some biking again in the spring when he can ride with me :)


----------



## DaTucker

That would also be great bonding time for the two of you!! I bet it will be a lot of fun!

I hope all you ladies are doing good with your weight loss! I lost 0.8lbs the first week, which is a bad start to my 10lb goal. It was my own fault as I only did Body Revolution twice. I restarted it today and am determined to keep it up. I mean... I want to lose a FULL pound this week lol!


----------



## Embo78

Can I join please ladies. I have 50 lbs to lose to be at goal. A group like this could just be the boost I need to get there :)


----------



## DaTucker

Hey Embo! Most of us are just getting started, so hopefully we'll all be losing the weight together! Glad you could join us! It looks like you've done an amazing job so far!


----------



## MommytoLBG

Hi girls!! Welcome Lucy. 

I am doing great at healthy eating, but am really horrible this week at exercise!


----------



## MommytoLBG

Welcome Embo!! (somehow I missed the second page!)


----------



## DaTucker

I'm horrible at the eating, mainly the whole "eat 3 meals a day with a snack in between." I'm just not a snacker!


----------



## TwilightAgain

Hi ladies! Here to join :D

I need to lose 50-60lb to be in the healthy region so bring it! Don't worry too much about gaining during the holidays, it's Christmas! I was super worried about it last year as I ate so much, I thought i'd gained a ton but turned out it was only 2lb so I will definitely be over indulging over Christmas and New Year but hopefully 2015 brings many wonderful (and smaller!) things.

Just today i've started using protein shakes and fat burning tablets. I'm usually so against things like this (i've lost 3 stone twice before through healthy eating and working out and i've always been against any method of dieting) but it's at the point whereby if I don't take drastic measures, i'll be looking at 14 stone. So i'm starting this protein thing (replace 2 meals per day with shakes and then a couple of fat burning capsules too + a proper meal!) but it's only a short term plan (until my holiday in December!) after that i'll be back to my usual plan of healthy eating and working out.

Good luck to us all ladies :thumbup:


----------



## DaTucker

Glad you could join us Twilight! :)

Today was not a good exercise day! I feel guilty for it, too.


----------



## TwilightAgain

Goooood morning! How was Halloween ladies? We ate SO much but it was fabulous. Hopping back with it today though! :D


----------



## Lucy529

I've been bad I worked 8 days straight this past week my son was sick so had to exchange a few days off so I could stay home with him and then my bosses decided to let him stay with me at work so no more babysitter :) but that put me back on the eating healthy 
But today is a new day so I'm back on the wagon I just need to get into the exercising I can't seem to find my motivation.


----------



## DaTucker

Halloween was basically a typical day for us, there's not much you can do with an 8 month old baby, esp when you're dieting and can't eat candy!

Lucy, I know what you mean about motivation! I found a local fitness page on fb and one lady mentioned how hard it is to get started. Pretty much all the athletes said one thing: "Pick a gym and just DO it! No matter how hard it seems, just do it! That's the only way it's going to get easier!" I'm not a member of a gym, but that's how I've been viewing my at home workouts. So far I've gone a week straight without stopping, and it really does seem to get easier to get into that frame of mind the more you exercise.

But I haven't had a sick child to take care of, so who's to say I wont miss a workout or two when it does happen!


----------



## MommytoLBG

Hi girls! Halloween was a fun time for us. With a crew of all ages (adults included) we had a blast. Yes too much candy, but back to serious business now. 

I have to get motivated!!


----------



## Braven05

Hi there. Just came across this post and thought I'd say hi. I have a 3 year old daughter and I've been LTTTC for over two years now... Started seeing a specialist, nothing wrong that we can see other than I'm not ovulating mature eggs. Last cycle was a failure and when I went to see him last week, he told me he wouldn't give me any more meds until I lost weight. 

I gained almost nothing in pregnancy, it all came after from BFing for 2 years. I'm embarrassed to say that I gained 80 lbs that I'd previously lost. 

So now I'm easing into a diet. I was planning on it anyway but I feel forced now which I know is an awful attitude to have. I'm 34 and I just want another child before it's too late. I'm super frustrated and sad. 

But I'm doing it. I've lost 4 pounds so far I think. I didn't weigh myself on the first day. I know for sure I've lost 2 lbs. 

So yeah... Thought it'd be nice to have a group!


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

:hi: 

Can I join the group! I have 5 month old twins and I lost about 38lbs while TTC, didn't put it all back but I am battling to get myself into gear to start my weightloss again, I was so diligent before!

I would love to have the support of all you ladies and to start to get back to my pre-preg weight!


----------



## Braven05

Hi Ibelieveitwil!

This thread doesn't appear to be very active, but I'm here! Wow, twins, how awesome.


----------



## DaTucker

Hi ladies, glad yall could join us! Unfortunately it is very inactive, as Braven said :( I don't have access to Internet every day or I'd be on all the time!


----------



## Lucy529

Hi ladies :wave: 

So after a few days of slacking I got back in the wagon and began my KETO journey again my sons bday pics are in a month and we are doing some family pics so I def want to look my best. I'm fighting these bread cravings but so far so good I really hope I can keep it up 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Braven05

I started dieting a week ago today and I'm down 6 lbs as of this morning. The only thing I'm really struggling with is being hungry. I hate being hungry.


----------



## DaTucker

Are you following any specific meal plan? I have found that doing the whole breakfast, snack, lunch, snack, dinner routine keeps me from getting hungry!


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

I realised that I only need to lose around 17lbs to get to my pre-preg weight which is really exciting. I snack all the time but low calorie items avoiding sugar and carbs!


----------



## Braven05

Da Tucker, that's basically what I'm doing. I have breakfast, a snack, lunch, a snack, and dinner. I am also drinking a large glass of water before I eat anything. 

I think it's just having my calories so greatly reduced from what they were and maybe I need a better balance of protein vs. carbs vs. fats


----------



## Lucy529

I'm having a bit of hard time getting my carbs under control and being stuck at home isn't helping :( still snowing today so seems we're staying put for now


----------

